# Handheld CNC Router



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

This looks interesting.

https://shapertools.com/


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There's already 2 threads going on this.

HJ


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah ... well, I'm glad YOU know where they are.

Can you point me to these other threads?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This one: http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/99906-ultimate-router-base.html 
and this one: http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/99914-any-opinions-comments.html

Both those ran pretty much simultaneously Joe.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Joe , would you please buy one and critique it for us


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Joe , would you please buy one and critique it for us


Hahahahaha :smile:


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I just might. I can see where this would come in really handy. I do have three CNC tables, and two of them have routers mounted, but for hand routing without the jittery unsteadiness of your average AMATEUR woodworker :crying: I think this might be just great!

I am not sure how the tape dots would work if you were carving a name into a pine board, for instance. Do you set up a table with the dot pattern, place the board on top, and then carve the script into the wood? 

Imagine wanting to inlay a compass rose into a hardwood floor in your entry way. You DON'T want to mess up the floor wood, so you'd only get _one chance _at it. This might be the solution!

Joe


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

When they can show it doing V-Carved 2.5d or 3D carving I'll be interested.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Hobbyist said:


> I just might. I can see where this would come in really handy. I do have three CNC tables, and two of them have routers mounted, but for hand routing without the jittery unsteadiness of your average AMATEUR woodworker :crying: I think this might be just great!
> 
> I am not sure how the tape dots would work if you were carving a name into a pine board, for instance. Do you set up a table with the dot pattern, place the board on top, and then carve the script into the wood?
> 
> ...


I think the tape is just the router's reference point for "where" and "what size".


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'd buy one but seeing as I'm in Canada , the price would triple before it got to my door step


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

This technology is finding its way into our daily lives. If you have a high end digital camera, it may have image stabilization. The 4K cameras hanging from the gimbles of RC quad-copters (I hate the word "drone") use this technology.

I'd like to play with it for 20 minutes before I part with $2,000.00 though. Maybe I'll see one at the next trade show.

Joe



.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The Hobbyist said:


> This technology is finding its way into our daily lives. If you have a high end digital camera, it may have image stabilization. The 4K cameras hanging from the gimbles of RC quad-copters (I hate the word "drone") use this technology.
> 
> I'd like to play with it for 20 minutes before I part with $2,000.00 though. Maybe I'll see one at the next trade show.
> 
> ...


Good points Joe , and as you mention , wouldn't it be nice if it was actually at a trade show so a guy could actually try it first . 
I'd like to try it first myself before forking over the dough . I'm hoping this isn't a fad , and it's here for the long haul . With the way technology is evolving , I can only see it getting better and cheaper


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I wonder if I could become a dealer?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Imagine a hand circular saw that would be CNC driven, so when you draw a straight line on a sheet of plywood, you GET a straight cut. No metal guides, no clamps, no 1x4 clamped down at the fence distance ... Just start the saw, and get a straight cut line. I'd pay for THAT!

Joe



.


----------

